# Guide in the Rockies!



## tjburns90 (Jan 30, 2016)

*Do it!*

RMOC is an awesome company. I worked with them a couple years ago as an instructor and raft guide. Plenty of work, good people, close to BV Salida and located at the Browns take out (splats every afternoon!) IF you're looking for a place to instruct it's an awesome place to be.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

In addition to be an all around awesome company, they were just voted:

*Best Whitewater Guide Service*

Rocky Mountain Outdoor Center, Salida, Colorado

Runner Up: 4 Corners Whitewater, Durango, Colorado

It’s no surprise that the outfitter who won this category operates on the same stretch of river that won best whitewater in this poll. But these guys are far more than a bunch of river rats who will drag you through the rapids. They also offer a kayaking school so you can learn how to navigate that water on your own.

Best of the Rockies 2016 - Elevation Outdoors Magazine


----------



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

tjburns90 said:


> RMOC is an awesome company. I worked with them a couple years ago as an instructor and raft guide. Plenty of work, good people, close to BV Salida and located at the Browns take out (splats every afternoon!) IF you're looking for a place to instruct it's an awesome place to be.


Thanks for the kind words! Come hang out some this summer with us!


----------



## Rocky Mtn Outdoor Center (Jul 6, 2004)

lmyers said:


> In addition to be an all around awesome company, they were just voted:
> 
> *Best Whitewater Guide Service*
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for reposting this for us! We are super stoked and honored to have won this! More awesome things happening with RMOC! Stick around!


----------

